# 'Decoluxe' featured in Kustomized Bicycle Magazine!



## TRM (Apr 2, 2017)

TRM's custom Elgin Decoluxe from last summer's Rat Rob Bikes build off got a very nice article and cover shot for this month's edition of Kustom Bicycle Magazine! 

Go to Kustom Bicycle Magazine to see more photos and the full article!


----------



## spoker (Apr 3, 2017)

way kool mag.


----------

